

Show HN: A very easy way to send webpages to friends. - StavrosK

A few months ago, I created YourPane. I use it daily since, and I find it indispensable, since it allows you to send a webpage to friends with three clicks. It hasn't seen much usage, though, so I wanted to present it to you in hopes of getting some feedback about what to improve/change.<p>The address is www.yourpane.com (clickable in comments). Basically, you install the bookmarklet, add one or two contacts and then just click the bookmarklet when you want to send them a page. YourPane will email them the url and they can either visit it from the email or see it embedded in their pane.<p>Any feedback appreciated!
======
weaksauce
I can see the utility of it. What is not addressed in the site is what you get
out of it, privacy policy/data retention policies, and if it's free forever or
if there are ads inserted into your email etc.... Maybe add an FAQ to your
site.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, true... It's just a side project, data is removed when both people delete
it, and the plan is to have it be free forever, yes. There are no ads inserted
anywhere.

I'll add them to the front page, thank you!

------
revorad
I used it briefly but then stopped when I discovered the gmail bookmarklet.
It's the same thing with my address book built in and doesn't go through a
third party.

------
cheae
StumbleUpon toolbar has this feature already. Is there any other benefit using
your toolbar?

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, I didn't know SU had this feature. We don't use a toolbar, so we don't
know what sites you visit.

------
StavrosK
Clickable: <http://www.yourpane.com>

